# How disappointing bonus features are on blu ray compared to old school dvd's



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

My family only own's about ten or so blu rays, most of them Disney. While the picture quality is wonderful there are things that are not as good as with the two disc special dvd's that were out in the early 2000's. You would think with the huge amount of space that a blu ray disc holds there would be hours of additional bonus footage and other enhancements that would be far better than what the dvd's could do. But that's not the case at least with Disney Blu rays. For one if there is bonus footage it is mostly promotional footage and not in depth detail on things like behind the scenes, the making of and image and audio archives. Most of that stuff on the blu rays is taken from the old original dvd material and only show some of what was on the dvd and not all of it plus bad picture quality. Now if there is good bonus features on blu ray it requires this nonsense of having to connect to bdwise or bdlive or whatever it's called and use up a huge amount of bandwidth on my connection with inferior quality video compared to blu ray. With my Jurassic Park Blu ray it was pretty decent but still could have been better at least to what bonus features were on dvd's. Most of the clips were a maximum of 15 to 20 minutes long and didn't provide all the details of making the movie. And once again they provided the old original dvd bonus material on the blu ray with bad quality video but at least this time it was the full hours of footage. Is this the way it is with most blu rays and can anyone provide me with examples of blu rays with excellent bonus features?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It all depends on the movie, and the version you get. Some come in multiple options, some have fewer features.

The Lord of the Rings box sets have a large number of supplements. The 75th Anniversary Wizard of Oz has an extra 6 hour documentary, though in SD. Keep in mind on that, the film while HD is not widescreen. Bladerunner also has a lot of extras, along with 5 versions of the movie.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It also depends on the capability and features of one's Blu-ray player as to what bonus material one can take advantage of (3D Blu-ray, BD Live, Gracenote, ect.).


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

The Exorcist has hours of extras if you get the one in the book cover.


----------

